# The largest tin toy train(Maerklin)



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

collection in the world 




Mr Bommer lives in Winterthur and started collecting tin toys as a boy!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, what a great video and what a fantastic collection of tin plate trains as well as boats. This video took me back to my time working in West Berlin in the 80's, I often traveled into east Berlin just to have a look around. On one visit I went into a department store and found lots of tin plate toys for sale, regrettably I didn't buy any, in hind sight I should have bought the lot. As it was I seemed to attract lots of curious onlookers who followed me around the store to see if I would buy anything. I'm sorry I disappointed them.
Thanks again for posting this.
Cheers.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

harvey said:


> Wow, what a great video and what a fantastic collection of tin plate trains as well as boats. This video took me back to my time working in West Berlin in the 80's, I often traveled into east Berlin just to have a look around. On one visit I went into a department store and found lots of tin plate toys for sale, regrettably I didn't buy any, in hind sight I should have bought the lot. As it was I seemed to attract lots of curious onlookers who followed me around the store to see if I would buy anything. I'm sorry I disappointed them.
> Thanks again for posting this.
> Cheers.


Funny, I was thinking the same thing. I was there in 88 (I was stationed in Italy and my unit went to Berlin for training with the Berlin Brigade) and we went into East Berlin to that big "showplace" department store. I admired the trains (and bought a fur hat and East German flag as souvenirs) but didn't buy any. The next year when we were in Germany I went back to Berlin and I bought some Z scale trains at a store on the Kurfürstendamm.

That's a really nice collection of tin. I'm not really into tinplate trains, but some of those would definitely be cool to have.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo,
some sad info about, the NZZ-docu was made 2005 and Dr. Alois Bommer died 4 years later at end of 2009, dont know what happened about the collection..

greetings derPeter


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great video, thanks. It looks like the collection (or at least some of it) is now here:

http://www.technorama.ch/ausstellung/spielzeug-eisenbahnen/

You may have to click the "translate" function.


----------

